# Contact with MA State Police Troop F



## krasin (Apr 24, 2012)

Does anyone can provide me with any email to someone in MA State Police Troop F which is responsible for Logan Airport area? I want to take some pictures of aircraft at KBOS and I would like to contact them to avoid any problems. Thank you in advance.

Regards


----------

